# Fine Tuning the FCG?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Our FCG sort of does this bobbleheaded sway back - meaning her head leans way back when the arms are going up.

Is it purely trial and error - or can someone provide some basic hints on properly stringing up the fcg to the pullys and motor?

Thanks!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

in the frame you built, are the arms pointing forward? if so they should be pointing back. we had this discussion last year and found out a lot of us has this backwards also.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow that was easy and looks great now... Thanks!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

should go straight up and down now right !!!!! if you go buy "kick the fogs" how to, his arm's are forward. 
 
The original has it right though


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know what - once I hung them - I wasnt following any pictures - just sort of eyed the strings - it was only after bending the arms back per your post did she work right.

Once I got this done - I realized I probably spent $100 on the thing.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I did mine by trial and error. it all depends on arm length and sting. my pully arms are out at about 45° angles. It took almost as long to get it weighted and moving right as it did to build it.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

When you said weighted and moving right, Hib, what are some of the things you did?

Mine still moves sort of herky jerky... one thing I'm going to do is replace the fender washer with the screen door roller.

Also - Mine line kept catching until I bent the arm attached to the motor down a bit.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a counter balance weight that hooks to the head and runs out the back. you can see the ziploc bag with a D battery and other stuff hanging in the background. also fishing weights are in each hand. the big weight helps with lifting the body. and the weights in the hands help the arms to teeter totter. weight in the left hand helps raise right hand and visa-versa while helping lift the body as well.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn, that's a very nice looking skeleton. I should have purchased a couple of those.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Not discounting the work at all - but isn't that a corpsified blucky? If so Richie - you can find them in stores and modify it to look really cool yourself.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

yep, its a worked over blucky body and arms, bucky hands and a styrofoam skull from Big-Lots. it's heavy and the wiper motor barely has enough butt , at low speeed, to run it even with the dc motor controler.


----------

